# Just Purchased an Epson 9800 Printer, having issues finding sublimation ink & Rip Software



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

So I just purchased a Nearly new Epson Stylus Pro 9800 44" Wide format printer yesterday. I am hoping to do Dye Sublimation with it.


Since this printer is a few years old and isn't a model Epson marketed as a dye-sub printer, iv'e had issues finding sublimation ink for it, though I do know that it is Dye Sub Compatible.

I'm looking for Dye Sublimation Ink for it as well as a cost efficient rip software. 

Where would I be able to find Ink for it? Any recommendations would be appreciated. Please let me know thank you


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Contact american screen supply in phoenix. Thet have ink and rip. We use flim maker and their ink. Works great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

send me a message I have the same printer....


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been running a 9800 for a few years. Other than the fact it is slow as Christmas, it's a dependable workhorse. Only thing I've had to replace (fingers crossed) are dampers and wipers. The other trouble with printers such as these is the fact they aren't service friendly as a production printer such as a Mimaki, Mutoh or Roland. Make sure you have the take up reel installed as well.

Give Daniel a call at Digitally Driven. He has supplied me with ink for my printers for the last few years. You will not find anyone more dedicated and knowledgeable about dye sub in general. He has been instrumental in our growth. With that being said, time to order more ink!


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Tried to send you a PM but your folder is full.


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Try again i fixed it


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Adam, you PM folder is full again.


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Richard at Cobra Inks may be able to help you.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Talk to Daniel at Digitally Driven.


----------



## Crazyteesrva (Nov 2, 2018)

*Help me please!!!!!!!*

hello i have this printer and having a issue with job getting stuck while spooling ..printing small images i do fine but when trying to print a 40 inch wide image i only make it to 60% and printer and spooler stops .... could some please help me!!


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: Help me please!!!!!!!*



Crazyteesrva said:


> hello i have this printer and having a issue with job getting stuck while spooling ..printing small images i do fine but when trying to print a 40 inch wide image i only make it to 60% and printer and spooler stops .... could some please help me!!


What is your rip software and what is your windows version?


----------



## Crazyteesrva (Nov 2, 2018)

I’m using wasatch rip with windows 10


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Crazyteesrva said:


> I’m using wasatch rip with windows 10


There can be two reasons for this problem:
1- settings of your Wasatch rip has changed. control the settings.
2- printer driver or Wasatch rip is not compatible with win 10. Update the driver.

TEST:
Use Filmmaker v4 rip to test your printer. This rip software supports your printer.
Installing and removing these software is easy.

Download:
https://updater.cadlink.com/CommercialReleases/trial/FM4Trial.exe

I used this rip software with my Epson 9800 and never had any problems.
I sold my printer last year but I saved the rip.


----------



## Crazyteesrva (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok so I installed the filmmaker program and was trying to figure out how to load my icc profile ..is this possible


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Crazyteesrva said:


> Ok so I installed the filmmaker program and was trying to figure out how to load my icc profile ..is this possible


I do not have the printer or use the software for a long time, so I really do not know.

Maybe this manual helps:
[media]https://marketing.cadlink.com/marketing/Brochures/FM/FilmMakerv4Brochure.pdf[/media]


----------

